# rhom



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

wondering which variant it is...if that is possible to tell? he's about 5"

first pic is blurry, but taken in order to get a better idea of his shape.

2nd one is much clearer, but his shape is deceiving as he angles in the tank when i get too close.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i dug through my emails, didn't realize i still had a msg where george/sa said it is from venezuela, so i guess "vinny" is my answer


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

If George said it a "Vinny" then I would take his word for it.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

yep since its from venezuela, vinny rhom...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Cograts on the quick ID because we all know how diffacult iding rhoms can be when they're smaller. Nice looker too!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

you guys think he is one, for sure, or is it still too early to tell? they are the variant that gets almost black, when larger, right? like @ 9"+?
i was thinking of selling for a larger rhom, but just might hold onto him and grow em out...damn slow though


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

primetime3wise said:


> you guys think he is one, for sure, or is it still too early to tell? they are the variant that gets almost black, when larger, right? like @ 9"+?
> i was thinking of selling for a larger rhom, but just might hold onto him and grow em out...damn slow though


Think in a few years down the road how much satisfaction you'll get from growing him out. I got an 8" gold diamond rhom and I'm loving the challenge of growing it out. I know it will take a couple of years if I'm lucky to hit the double digits and a few more than that to start hitting the monster sizes of 13" and up. Good luck with the rhom if you decide to keep it.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

ya i was thinking that too, much more value placed on one you grow out for years.

on a side note, lol, i think my lfs has a peru rhom similiar size to mine, and they are the ones that grow to jet black?

don't see many, if any huge jet black ones


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

ah read up on opefe, lil better understanding, ty frank


----------

